# DNR pheasant release interactive map



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

So I wanted to check into a few different walk in access areas where pheasants were still being released for a hunt tomorrow, but I can't access the interactive map.

When I click the link it takes me to an ESRI account login which I can't seem to get access too?

Anybody else?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Same results in trying it. It must not be operating right.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

yup same here


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

You can go here and see the walk in access areas, if you know which ones have pheasants released this can help

http://dwrapps.utah.gov/ram/start2


----------

